# Skills Assessment Engineers Australia!!!Please help!!!



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi friends,

I had sent my skills assessment application and CDR in 3rd February via DHL and it has already been delivered as per their tracking in 6th February. Now when will I get the receipt or any acknowledgement from EA ? 

As per EA, the receipt will be sent by post but in the application form I have only stated my Country Postcode. Is it sufficient ? EA also mentions the following ---

"If you wish to use a courier you must organise that yourself. Please advise Engineers Australia if you intend to use a courier and you will be advised by e-mail when the letter is available for pick-up."

How can this be done ? Please suggest me!

Regards,


----------



## ponsil7174 (Jan 25, 2012)

akmirror said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I had sent my skills assessment application and CDR in 3rd February via DHL and it has already been delivered as per their tracking in 6th February. Now when will I get the receipt or any acknowledgement from EA ?
> 
> ...


In my case, the receipt was missing on its way to my place, so I have never received it. Then I contacted them, finally they sent me the scanned copy thru e-mail attachment.

If you want DHL to collect the receipt, then you have to order it from them and DHL will collect it on your behalf. Easy...!


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

same is the case with us.. we never received the receipt.. maybe it got lost in the mail.. anyway so we called em and they sent us a scanned copy that we needed for SS.. and we've asked em to send us the receipt again by post.. 
as for the result of the assessment..well i hope it doesnt get lost on its way..  can we call EA and ask for the result to be collected by DHL? and do we have to contact DHL here for it?


----------



## ponsil7174 (Jan 25, 2012)

yas.ho said:


> same is the case with us.. we never received the receipt.. maybe it got lost in the mail.. anyway so we called em and they sent us a scanned copy that we needed for SS.. and we've asked em to send us the receipt again by post..
> as for the result of the assessment..well i hope it doesnt get lost on its way..  can we call EA and ask for the result to be collected by DHL? and do we have to contact DHL here for it?


In my case, I also nearly lost my assessment result, it came to my place after ages, let say 3-4 months from the date of delivery in Canberra. We told them that I did not receive it and I told DHL to collect it from EA office and finally DHL brought the assessment letter to me, within 1 week. However, 2 days back I checked with DHL here in Bahrain, it is so sad that DHL has no collection service anymore for non account holder. So you have to tell EA to courier it from Canberra and you have to give the delivery charge to them. Unless you have account with DHL then you can order document collection from overseas.


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

ponsil7174 said:


> In my case, I also nearly lost my assessment result, it came to my place after ages, let say 3-4 months from the date of delivery in Canberra. We told them that I did not receive it and I told DHL to collect it from EA office and finally DHL brought the assessment letter to me, within 1 week. However, 2 days back I checked with DHL here in Bahrain, it is so sad that DHL has no collection service anymore for non account holder. So you have to tell EA to courier it from Canberra and you have to give the delivery charge to them. Unless you have account with DHL then you can order document collection from overseas.



Thanks for the share. I too do not have DHL account. Well I am waiting for the receipt let alone final assessment letter...It will take 4 months i guess..


----------



## A-sino (Dec 21, 2010)

I sent my application from Vietnam and had a receipt 3 days after delivery date in ACT. I wrote in my cover letter to them that I wished to arrange a courier to pick the outcome letter up and please let me know when the letter is available. EA however ignored it (or may be the case officer forgot to take note of my request) and sent the outcome letter via airmail. It was quick and I received it 3 days after in Vietnam. I was surprised as post system in Vietnam IS crap.


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

A-sino said:


> I sent my application from Vietnam and had a receipt 3 days after delivery date in ACT. I wrote in my cover letter to them that I wished to arrange a courier to pick the outcome letter up and please let me know when the letter is available. EA however ignored it (or may be the case officer forgot to take note of my request) and sent the outcome letter via airmail. It was quick and I received it 3 days after in Vietnam. I was surprised as post system in Vietnam IS crap.


thats good to hear...MY documents have already been delivered in 6th Feb but still I have not got any receipt. I dont know if they have sent or not.. I have just posted my country post code in application and my name and address. Is that enough? or shall I contact EA ??


----------



## A-sino (Dec 21, 2010)

If you paid by credit card, check your online banking or phone the bank, if the due amount was taken from your card, the transaction date is the date they start processing your application


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

A-sino said:


> If you paid by credit card, check your online banking or phone the bank, if the due amount was taken from your card, the transaction date is the date they start processing your application


I used bank draft for the payment of fee. That bank draft slip was sent along with the documents to EA


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

call up EA and ask for the CID number...this is the only number which you will need to track your application..



akmirror said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I had sent my skills assessment application and CDR in 3rd February via DHL and it has already been delivered as per their tracking in 6th February. Now when will I get the receipt or any acknowledgement from EA ?
> 
> ...


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

lifeisgood said:


> call up EA and ask for the CID number...this is the only number which you will need to track your application..


Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

lifeisgood said:


> call up EA and ask for the CID number...this is the only number which you will need to track your application..


Hi, can I call directly to EA and ask them or need to write email ? Please provide me the contact address. 

And how long are they taking the asssessment to complete. I wanted it quickly but seems I will not be able to apply for visa with DIAC before July 1 2012. 

Regards,
AK


----------



## pak (Aug 29, 2012)

hi everyone,
need help from u ppl. i am from pakistan and i have advised EA that i will arrange the pickup of my assessment letter through courier. 
Now i have booked courier pickup from pakistan through dhl. the intimation was sent from dhl pakistan to the email address of my assessment officer to go through some simple steps to finalize the pickup of my letter. But he is not responding to the emails. 
can anyone advice what is the process to arrange a pickup of my letter from EA. 
need an urgent response please i have to file the visa application and the time is running out. 
please help


----------

